# Replace/Remodel Fireplace Mantel



## jimmydean (Sep 15, 2012)

Just bought new fireplace doors but I need to figure out a way to install them without the lintel bar and the other concrete slabs that form the "frame" of the firebox opening. The old mantel had concrete slab running just underneath the firebox opening that supported the two vertical slabs on the sides of the firebox opening and it appears that these fireplace doors are meant to be installed with these in place. As you can see I have eliminated these and am going for a look that is flush with the wall, and doesn't protrude out. What a pain. I can rig up a bracket that will be drilled into the brick on the upper portion of the inside of the firebox, but no way to secure the sides or bottom. Has anyone else installed their fireplace doors like I am wanting to do? Any tips? 

I have attached a picture showing the slabs around the opening of the firebox that I removed. They probably have some special name but I don't know what to call them. Are those slab around the firebox necessary for any reason? 

And I would still like some confirmation as to my planned setup with the durock and mosaic tile installation. I have laid the exact same mosaic tile in my kitchen already, but this was on drywall, where I just used thinset. I have never used durock before, and I would imagine thinset would work just fine for attaching the tile, but I am unsure of the bond between the brick and durock. Especially so close to the fireplace. I would be laying durock and tiling right up to the fireplace doors, if I can ever get them installed, so the tile and durock/thinset would be an inch or two from the firebox opening. The thinset and durock being so close to the opening of the firebox is what I am questioning. Is my planned approach correct/safe?


----------



## carpdad (Oct 11, 2010)

Sorry I don't have any similar experience.

The thinset bag may have some info or customer service number.

As for the tile, johnbridge.com may have specific info, as well as you can try baking/broiling a sample of tiles installed on a piece of durock. I'd be interested myself for heating/cooling contractions on the tiles themselves and the thinset bond.

Searching for "tiling around a fireplace" brings up some photos of mosaic tiles around a fireplace. So may be we may be over-thinking it.


----------



## jayb614 (May 6, 2015)

MetalMan8008 said:


> Just bought new fireplace doors but I need to figure out a way to install them without the lintel bar and the other concrete slabs that form the "frame" of the firebox opening. The old mantel had concrete slab running just underneath the firebox opening that supported the two vertical slabs on the sides of the firebox opening and it appears that these fireplace doors are meant to be installed with these in place. As you can see I have eliminated these and am going for a look that is flush with the wall, and doesn't protrude out. What a pain. I can rig up a bracket that will be drilled into the brick on the upper portion of the inside of the firebox, but no way to secure the sides or bottom. Has anyone else installed their fireplace doors like I am wanting to do? Any tips?
> 
> I have attached a picture showing the slabs around the opening of the firebox that I removed. They probably have some special name but I don't know what to call them. Are those slab around the firebox necessary for any reason?
> 
> And I would still like some confirmation as to my planned setup with the durock and mosaic tile installation. I have laid the exact same mosaic tile in my kitchen already, but this was on drywall, where I just used thinset. I have never used durock before, and I would imagine thinset would work just fine for attaching the tile, but I am unsure of the bond between the brick and durock. Especially so close to the fireplace. I would be laying durock and tiling right up to the fireplace doors, if I can ever get them installed, so the tile and durock/thinset would be an inch or two from the firebox opening. The thinset and durock being so close to the opening of the firebox is what I am questioning. Is my planned approach correct/safe?


I'd probably goo with a Type S mason mix for the durock over brick, then use the thinset for the mosaic. Thinset may work for the durock to brick too. If you wanna have a little extra attachment, you can mark out the location of the mortar joints on the walls and once you apply the durock pre drill some holes and attach some concrete anchors to help fasten it securely while the thinset or mortar sets.

http://www.homedepot.com/p/Quikrete...00318510?keyword=s+type+morter#specifications


----------



## jimmydean (Sep 15, 2012)

Thanks for the replies. Some of the areas where I will be attaching the durock are recessed in more than an inch compared to surrounding brick, so I'll probably add some 1" slats behind the durock to fill the gaps and provide a surface to anchor the durock to, as well as taking up some of the extra space back there. Looks like today is the day, better get to it. Thanks guys.


----------



## jimmydean (Sep 15, 2012)

Finished the mantel and surround. Used construction adhesive to attach one of the panels of durock, but it it was messy, expensive and needed to use a lot of the tube to fill the low areas. Plus, the darn tube made a mess in the caulk gun. Hate that stuff. Decided to just use thinset to mount the rest of the durock to the brick. That worked a lot easier. I ended up using some small pieces of 1" wood to fill the biggest gaps, and some pieces wooden shims of various thicknesses for the other gaps. 

Got a mantel custom made locally and installed. Then did the mosaic stone tile surround using premixed thinset. 

Anyways, here's the finished product:


----------

